# 330ci + //MSport Package (Cdn. Option)



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

Earlier this week I had mentioned that I _almost_ purchased a 330ci off the lot - it was just getting too hard to wait. However, cooler heads prevailed, and I walked away. JPinTO asked if I had ny pictures of the Canadian 330ci with the //MSport package. Well, I went down to the dealership today and took some snaps:

There were two 330ci - one had the premium package (pictured below), and one did not.










The //MSport package included the M-Aero package, which includes the M front grill (hard to see in the above picture), the lower side body panel flares, and the M Spoiler (in a picture later on).

Here we see the Black Aluminum Cube trim. The picture is really crappy, with a bunch of flare, since I was taking this picture directly into the sun. But, it's good enough to give you the idea.










The //M Steering wheel comes with the package as well. It's quite a bit thicker than the standard 330ci steering wheel, as those of you who've performed the steering wheel mod know.










The non-leather interior with the //M package is the Anthracite with a suede-like trim. It's very nice. I don't like leather, since it 'sticks' to you when you wear shorts - this is the perfect alternative.










More pictures to follow.


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

If you look at the window trim, you'll notice that it's black, instead of chrome.










Nice //M logo on the door frame.










Another head on picture of the 330ci which did not have the Premium package. Check out the front grill, if you can.










Same car, but a better picture of the front grill. Much better than the standard grill, I think.










Hope everyone likes the pictures.

BTW, (and this was really stupid), I had decided to buy the 330ci that didn't have the premium package, since it was confiugred (I thought) exactly as the car I'm getting in June. However, after realizing that it had the alarm package, didn't have the HK, and didn't have DSC-III, I decided not too. In fact, the sales guy (way to go Dale!) didn't really want me to buy it. The above car was more than my car (due to the power seats, and the alarm package), but Dale still didn't want me to buy it.

For those of you who are planning on purchasing a BMW in Calgary, please go see Dale. He's awesome!


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Very nice! Thanks for posting the pics and the info. Very informative.

--SONET


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

They used to have a real nice 330Ci Cab with the MSport package in the showroom.

Hey, is that PY M3 still there? :lmao:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Thanks for posting the pics. Those black 330CI's with M-sport pkg are beautiful...almost tempting enough to break my "no black cars" rule! 

Thanks for also posting the pics of the dirty one--- I have to remind myself that that IS how it will look 98% whe it's in my possession.


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

bol said:


> *They used to have a real nice 330Ci Cab with the MSport package in the showroom.
> 
> Hey, is that PY M3 still there? :lmao: *


Being a relative newcomer to BMW's, I really couldn't say. :dunno: There were a few M3's in the lot; one in particular had the most gawd awful orange-yellow seats  If it wern't for that, it'd be suh-weet.

The 330cic is no longer in the showroom. Neither is the Z8, which they sold last week :thumbdwn: Damn, I liked looking at that car!

Guy drove an M5 into the lot today. Looked to be about 5-7 years old. Pretty mean lookin'. :thumb:


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *Thanks for posting the pics. Those black 330CI's with M-sport pkg are beautiful...almost tempting enough to break my "no black cars" rule!
> 
> Thanks for also posting the pics of the dirty one--- I have to remind myself that that IS how it will look 98% whe it's in my possession.  *


Well, I'm not sure who mentioned it, but I didn't realize that the Black Saphire was flecked with green, which I thought looked a little odd. And yeah, it did show the dirt pretty clearly...Black is nice, but for cars :dunno: Only if you drive in a _very_ dry climate. Calgary ain't that...

I'm kinda glad I didn't go for it - Topaz Blue is reasonably dark, but it ain't as dark as black.

It'll be easy to keep clean :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

bol said:


> *They used to have a real nice 330Ci Cab with the MSport package in the showroom.
> 
> Hey, is that PY M3 still there? :lmao: *


Just thought of this: did your 330ci have the //MSport package,and if so, what did you think of the cube trim? I wasn't real thrilled with it, but I was going to put up with it since I wanted the Sport Suspension II.

But, after sitting in those nice comfy Anthracite seats, I really didn't mind it. Kinda looked cool :thumb:


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

BTW, in case everyone is wondering, that lovely red Windstar in the first picture is our current (and only) vehicle.

Man, it sucks not having a car


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Andawyr said:


> *
> 
> Just thought of this: did your 330ci have the //MSport package,and if so, what did you think of the cube trim? I wasn't real thrilled with it, but I was going to put up with it since I wanted the Sport Suspension II.
> 
> But, after sitting in those nice comfy Anthracite seats, I really didn't mind it. Kinda looked cool :thumb: *


Black cube is ok, I can take it or leave it. It's easy to swap out if you hate it and you'll find someone who likes it.

Did you find out what sport suspension 2 consists of???


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Andawyr said:


> *BTW, in case everyone is wondering, that lovely red Windstar in the first picture is our current (and only) vehicle.
> 
> Man, it sucks not having a car   *




No wonder you wanted to take one off the lot!


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Andawyr said:


> *
> 
> Just thought of this: did your 330ci have the //MSport package,and if so, what did you think of the cube trim? I wasn't real thrilled with it, but I was going to put up with it since I wanted the Sport Suspension II.
> *


Hey Andawry,

I asked this before, but no one seemed to know the answer. What exactly is diffferent about the Sport Suspension II? I know all coupes come standard with the sport suspension but not the M68 17 inch rims. Is that the only difference or are there some stiffer springs, shocks and sways involved?

Also, I have the Alum trim in my 330 and would be willing to trade for the cube if you dont like it. Let me know. Lets just say I asked first!! Dibs!! Hehe....


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

TD330ci said:


> *
> 
> Hey Andawry,
> 
> ...


Well, I think the SS-II is a bit stiffer, and more M3 like than the standard Sport Suspension. I'll ask my sales guy on Monday - he should know; god, he knows everything else about these cars!

And, as I said, the cube trim is starting to grow on me. So I think I'll hang on to it for now


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder you wanted to take one off the lot! *


You have NO idea.

Busing it every day. Sucks sucks sucks :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:

But, when the end of June rolls around....look out! :thumb:


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

No Andawyr my 330Ci didn't have the M Sport package(it's a 2002 option) but I did have the Sport Package.

Since I don't have my car anymore, I too am taking the bus.


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

bol said:


> *No Andawyr my 330Ci didn't have the M Sport package(it's a 2002 option) but I did have the Sport Package.
> 
> Since I don't have my car anymore, I too am taking the bus.  *


Yeah, that sucks. At least for me, it was my choice.

No luck on the job front yet?


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

Topaz with the ///M Setup...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I saw an Imola 330Ci MSport yesterday. Looked great, but still a little too wanna-be M3 for me. :dunno:


----------



## Andawyr (Apr 27, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *I saw an Imola 330Ci MSport yesterday. Looked great, but still a little too wanna-be M3 for me. :dunno: *


I'd consider it kinda like little brother trying to be like big brother 

I think it looks great - and, I could care less if it's a bit too 'wanna-be'. But, each to his own.

I will admit, however, that if I had a choice, it would've been M3 all the way. Too many $$, however.

Maybe in a few years. :thumb:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

#1: It looks aggressive 

#2: It's fairly rare

#3: factory paint quality

It's obviously not an M3... front and side spoilers are completely distinct, no gills and different rear bumper with a normal exhaust. It's no M3 wannabe... it's exactly what it is-- a factory aero pkg.

Plus it's the only pkg in Canada that gives you M68's... I'd get it in a heartbeat.


----------

